# Error 4280 itunes can't fix!



## stride1123 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, my whole CD/RW drive is messed up or if not then its itunes because everytime I try and burn a cd the same error 4280 pops up. I've googled the problem and tried suggestions such as reduce burning speed(which I've reduced to almost all speeds), try different brand cd's, tried other cd burning programs, and they all dont work. I have no clue what to do now. Help?


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

first download the latest version of iTunes they may have a fix, but then if that dosn't work try this.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=407100&docname=c00300433


----------



## stride1123 (Aug 5, 2007)

I've seen that particular help document for my problem but I don't have a Sony Drive. Apple also has the same information in thier help section. I was wondering though if the information can still apply even IF I dont have a Sony drive. If not I dont't understand why the problem hasn't been noticed in a bigger way yet. From what I've found I'm not the only one.


----------



## tjg666 (Dec 31, 2006)

I get the same 4280 "unknown error" when attempting to burn a disc in itunes. I have downloaded the latest version of itunes and researched the error on the apple website and HP website and still have not found an answer to my problem. Does anyone have a fix for this issue? Thanks for your time.

TJG


----------



## tjg666 (Dec 31, 2006)

I changed the burn speed in iTunes through preferences, from Max available to 16x and I can now burn CDs.


----------

